# Soc firsts<->Soc last. Lets communicate and bridge the gap between the two.



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Leaves of grass said:


> [snip]


I'm not sure it's that easy. The performance seems 3, the need to belong seems 6... etc.

At the moment, I'm trying to read more about the variants, how they work, so I don't really feel qualified to explain _why _a person is a certain variant beyond the basics. They're much less defined than the types themselves, which I find a little sad.

All I can say is I'm under the impression that all soc-last people have an innate insular quality to them. They're the ones seperated in the middle of the crowd. But it's definitely not the same as "being different;" I don't think that really occurs as an overt emotion. It's more like a disconnection from the people around them.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Rim said:


> ^^ ok bumping this thread with an explanation as to why I am social first.
> 
> The answer lies in my social anxiety.
> 
> ...


Ron Paul 2012 =D
PS: you sound like a 648, not a 649 =)


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't see many -actual- soc-doms in this thread so I thought I might as well put in. I'm pretty sure I'm so/sx.

I'm an introvert but I like people. I'm never more happy than when I'm communicating with people, feeling wanted or that I belong. Social interaction drains me but makes me happy.

For me, it's not being obsessed with 'fitting in,' it's more 'finding somewhere where I fit.' 

I've read that sx-doms know within 10 minutes of conversation whether they want to know that person or not {paraphrasing} For me, it doesn't work that way. Talking to people gets more interesting as time goes on, as you get to know them better. Every now and then the sx in me comes out and I become a lot more interested in finding out more about someone, but it never comes out of nowhere. I've heard about people 'clicking' immediately, but that doesn't happen for me.

It's interesting hearing about sp-doms talking about having close friends but no acquaintances. I didn't realise it was possible not to have acquaintances, clearly I was mistaken.

I talk to people I see at school every day, even if we're not friends or don't talk often. I find people interesting, and also as 'social climbing' as it might sound, I don't see it as a negative to know lots of people. I don't quite make 'contacts' but I like to know what's going on around me.

^ Just a bit of rambling.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Ron Paul 2012 =D
> PS: you sound like a 648, not a 649 =)


I'm just lean more towards counter phobic. That makes people see 8 in me but I have a 9 fix . My last gf described it well "You are rough, direct, raw and unrefined... but sweet." ^^ she liked that about me so I don't complain.



AquaColum said:


> I can't see many -actual- soc-doms in this thread so I thought I might as well put in. I'm pretty sure I'm so/sx.
> 
> I'm an introvert but I like people. I'm never more happy than when I'm communicating with people, feeling wanted or that I belong. Social interaction drains me but makes me happy.
> 
> ...


I do what I underlined a lot. Sometimes I'm just not interested and at other times I'm way too much interested.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

sx/sp here.

I follow a general rule of: if it's been more than a week since I've dealt with anyone outside the house hold or work and I have the resources, I go. The only exception is if I am in a mood that feels intransient and is too likely to invade others or saturate the atmosphere.


----------

